# water-based rubberized ink



## Mamyth (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone has ever heard of or used water-based rubberized ink?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I haven't. What is it you are trying to do? Is there a reason you can't use plastisol?


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

Matsui has a stretch rubber base that you can add pigment to make color. They also have stretch rubber white very similar to plastisol but it's 100% water-base. Hope this helps but it's only recommended for cotton
I'm sorry I meant super rubber base and super rubber white


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

hi here in the Philippines most printers use waterbased rubberized ink.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

orion001 said:


> hi here in the Philippines most printers use waterbased rubberized ink.


Who is the manufacture of those ink?


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a couple tubs of QCM "rubber base" ink-- I was just using the white (RB-102) to do some tests a few months ago. Last I checked they had a white, black, and clear base. 

Not really too impressed with the feel of the thicker deposits required--I was thinking it could be a great highlight white--not sure if it plays nice with regular water base under it though.


----------



## bal (Sep 17, 2008)

*is there a way to remove or put some type of primer down to make it possible to paint and mask over the existing rubberized ink?*


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

Pvasquez said:


> Who is the manufacture of those ink?


2 of the well kown distributors here are TULCO and KEENWORTH you can google their website. i dont know if it is just rebranded or they make their own inks. also the problems with using them is you cant use high mesh counts some use 80-110 mesh because unlike plastisol it dries out fast and can clog the screen.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Where are you located? You may want to contact suppliers that import latin american or asian waterbased inks. I have used Printop Aquaplast(AQP) waterbased inks (white, neutral and opaque mixing base) about 2 years ago and they seem rubberized. They do not dry as fast as the regular waterbased inks we used here. They dry more like CMYK process inks which should be ideal for rotary press.

Their neutral is the equivalent of what we more often call waterbased and their soft white, superwhite. You usually mix the 2 together to achieve the desired color vibrancy (neutral) and opacity (white). They may be marketing these inks pre-mixed in the US so check out with them. They also have CMYK process inks, pantone matching waterbased concentrate inks approved by Pantone® - the Atomix®, special effect inks such as metallic and puff.

They are based in Peru. 

They have office/representatives in marketing operations in: Angola, Saudi Arabia, Argentina, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Belarus, Bolivia, Brazil, Cape Verde, Chile, China, Colombia, South Korea, Costa Rica, Ecuador, Egypt, El Salvador, United Arab Emirates, Spain, Philippines, France, Guatemala, Haiti, Honduras, India, Indonesia, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Malaysia, Mexico, Mozambique, Nicaragua, Oman, Pakistan, Peru, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, United Kingdom, Dominican Republic, Russia, Singapore, Sri Lanka, South Africa, Thailand, U.S.A., Ukraine, Uzbekistan, Venezuela, Vietnam, Yemen.

If you live in the US, they have distributors in Alabama, California, Florida, Georgia, Nevada, New York, North Carolina & Tennessee.

Try email them at orenteria@printop.com Printop


----------

